# !♥!♥!♥!Pibble Puppy Luv Part 2!♥!♥!♥!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's

!♥!♥!♥!Pibble Puppy Luv Part 2!♥!♥!♥!


This is a sketch that i did the day after i posted Part 1.
Its a sleeping pibble puppy. 
This little pup will be going UFS to a new home who can show him off to their friends and family.

LOTS of more art coming soon!

Hints?....Sapphire, Pumpkins, a special Seal pibble and Sherlock Holmes 

Thanks for looking!
​​


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! Great job.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

T'nisse, I just want to grab and squeeze this little pup, especially the back paws!!! Nice work. You should do a life long sketch of a pit bull from pup to senior....it would only take 10 or 12 years LOL!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

haha cute pic..u always have great drawings


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow! Very nice! Great job.


Thank you! 



Saint Francis said:


> T'nisse, I just want to grab and squeeze this little pup, especially the back paws!!! Nice work. You should do a life long sketch of a pit bull from pup to senior....it would only take 10 or 12 years LOL!!!


Thanks Christian!
ROFL! Totally!! Hmmm, sounds cool though. If i ever do you'll have to co own such a piece :rofl:



Czar said:


> haha cute pic..u always have great drawings


Thanks bro!


----------

